# Eure Meinung zu HWBot Rev. 3



## Alriin (31. Dezember 2009)

Mich würde eure Meinung zu Rev. 3 interessieren.

Meine Meinung: 

Danke Massman, Du hast alles zerstört.


----------



## Jogibär (31. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich voll Deiner Meinung Alriin. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Anreiz mehr, CPU oder Grafikkarte zu übertakten. Man stellt einfach alles unübertaktet rein, bekommt 0,1 Pkt. und fertig ist's, na super. Und dieser komische Rollenspielcharakter ist mir auch suspekt. Diese achievements für die erste Eintragung sind doch ein Witz und die anderen auch. Dafüt strengt sich doch keiner an. Die Zeit kann man anderweitig nutzen.


----------



## Chicago (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das Stimmt das neue Punktesystem ist fürn Popes!
Was nützt es einem das die Multi-GPU Karten aus dem Singel-Ranking genommen wurden und man trotzdem weniger Punkte wie vorher hat.
Ich bin mal richtig enttäuscht und werde wohl auch kein Geld mehr ins Benchen stecken, schade eigentlich, hat immer Spaß gemacht.

gruß Chicago


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds auch 

Alleine das unser Team von 10 auf  13 gefallen ist 

Ich hab zwar fast die doppelten Punkte jetz, aber wirklich blick ich das jetzt immer noch nicht


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2009)

Ade und auf Wiedersehen ....das ist alles was mir dazu einfällt 

Das ist nicht mehr das Spiel an dem ich teilnehmen möchte 
Wenn die oberen ein hübsches Beiwerk brauchen um sich besser auszuschmücken dann ohne mich.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Es gbt nur eins zu sgaen:


"GUYS, YOU DID AWESOME SHIT!"

Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass es ab dem 5. Platz überhaupt keine Punkte mehr gibt. könnte gut 3/4 aller meiner Submissions einach löschen, ohne etwas zu merken

Selbst bei meiner lieblings karte(9800 gtx+) mit über 1000 submissions, gibt es grad mal 2 punkte für gold im ranking. 

Wir müssen das boykotieren!

Hat wer paar Ideen?


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Dezember 2009)

Da kann man nur sagen EPIC FAIL GUYS!
Ich hab gut die Hälfte meiner Punkte verloren, weil ich seltenere HW gebencht hab (Laptops, Athlon 4800+, 9400GT) bin da aber nicht erster, also nur 0,1Pkt., einfach lachhaft. Und für den PCMark Vantage gibts immer noch keine Punkte, zumindest das hätte ich erwartet, für den 3D Mark gibts schließlich Punkte und der läuft auch nur unter Vista und 7, das würde mir auch noch mal ein paar Punkte bringen, da hab ich nähmlich eine goldene Schüssel...

Einfach nur Fail, aber ich hab grad iwie Lust bekommen, wieder zu benchen um wieder an Punkte zu kommen, ich glaub ich muss meiner Schwester mal ihre 7300LE klauen...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur sagen EPIC FAIL GUYS!
> Ich hab gut die Hälfte meiner Punkte verloren, weil ich seltenere HW gebencht hab (Laptops, Athlon 4800+, 9400GT) bin da aber nicht erster, also nur 0,1Pkt., einfach lachhaft. Und für den PCMark Vantage gibts immer noch keine Punkte, zumindest das hätte ich erwartet, für den 3D Mark gibts schließlich Punkte und der läuft auch nur unter Vista und 7, das würde mir auch noch mal ein paar Punkte bringen, da hab ich nähmlich eine goldene Schüssel...
> 
> Einfach nur Fail, aber ich hab grad iwie Lust bekommen, wieder zu benchen um wieder an Punkte zu kommen, ich glaub ich muss meiner Schwester mal ihre 7300LE klauen...




Wieso?  Damit du 0,5 Punkte bekommst?

Persönlich finde ich, dass es genau andersrum sein soll, wie jetzt. es soll belohnt werden, selten Hardware zu nehmen und den aufwand zu machen!

wir könnten kurzzeitig alle in den modus ohne punktebewertung gehen, um ein zeichen zu setzten!

eine abstimmung wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Punktelosen Modus find ich eine gute Idee, aber ich glaub kaum, dass es reicht wenn ein Team das macht, vllt. können wir HWLuxx und AF dazugewinnen, aber die haben ja leider / zum Glück, wie mans sieht, nicht so viel verloren wie wir....

Ich frag mich ja grad ob Kingpin bei der Entwicklung von rev3 mitgearbeitet hat, oder wieso hat der plötzlich 400Pkt Vorsprung zu Stuwi?!


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich euch nur anschließen, finde die Rev. 3 auch fürn Popo und werde auch kein Geld mehr ausgeben für irgendwelche HW zum Benchen...Schade eigentlich denn Spaß gemacht hats schon...


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Also das mit den 0,1P für viele Plätze muss echt mal geändert werden. Ansonsten wäre über einen Boykott ("not participating in rankings") schon nachzudenken, allerdings nur mit den Leuten von Luxx und AF. Wenn die AF nicht mitmacht (was sie eh nicht machen wird); können wir nix ändern.

Bin selber bestimmt in mehr als 20 Fällen von den 0,1 Punkten betroffen und das nur in den Medaillen! In den Top 5 und dann sowas... das darf eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2009)

Einfach nur zum Kotzen... Der größte Mist den ich je gesehen habe -.- Überall nur 0,1p Ergebnisse.


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann man solch eine sch*** Revision auf das Benchvolk los lassen. Klar gibt es manchmal etwas mehr Punkte, aber der Großteil meiner Score sind weit unter einem Punkt, die meisten mit 0,1. Jetzt schafft es jeder der etwas Geld hat sich Globalpoints ohne Übertakten zu holen. Früher war das mal was wenn man Globalpoints holte, heute bekommt ja jeder welche. 
Und die Sache PCMark05 nach CPU Kernen zu trennen ist so ein Schwachsinn. Klar sind mehr Kerne besser, aber eine SSD macht mehr Punkte als eine Verdopplung der Kerne, da sollte man trennen. Oder gleich alles nach allem auftrennen.
Und dann noch die Frechheit einen neuen Benchmark ins System aufzunehmen. Was soll ich da benchen. Wenn ich nicht 1. bin bekomme ich 0,1 Punkte und das wird sich ja erst ändern wenn mehr als 100 Leute mit meiner Hardware den Benchmark gemacht haben, also nie. Da ist der Anreiz genau so groß - wie 1000 Submissions mit 0,1 Punkten anzuhäufen.


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Dezember 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja grad ob Kingpin bei der Entwicklung von rev3 mitgearbeitet hat, oder wieso hat der plötzlich 400Pkt Vorsprung zu Stuwi?!



Wie kommst du denn auf diese abgefahrene Verschwörungstheorie?
Vince hat mit dem Update gar nichts zu tun gehabt, wieso sollte er auch?
Er wusste halt nur was sich zu benchen lohnen wird, und jeder der sich ein bisschen mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat, wusste genau das gleiche, auch bei uns im Team. Single card Weltrekorde sind jetzt eben die wertvollste Kategorie, und als Boris sich noch mit seinen 5970er abgemüht hat, hat Vince letzte Woche alle 5870er Rekorde und damit alle single GPU WR geholt, den 01er single GPU-Rekord hält er noch mit einer GTX 285.


----------



## herethic (31. Dezember 2009)

Vor kurzem haben sich hier noch alle gefreut das Pcgh Platzt 9 erreicht hat und jetzt (damit keine Missverständnisse auftreten der -smiley simbolisiert eure Meinung zu Hwbot nicht meine Meinung über euch)
Eigentlich sollte man eine Umfrage starten,aber naja man weiss ja was rauskommt 
Gibt es eigentlich nichts vergleichbares was zumindest im Ansatz wie Hwbot ist?


----------



## Alriin (31. Dezember 2009)

Um das geht es ja... wir haben uns alle Wochen, Monate oder Jahre mit etwas abgemüht, oder etwas gekauft, das jetzt NICHTS mehr wert ist!
Wir, die Bencher, haben HWbot groß gemacht und HWbot scheisst jetzt auf uns.

Sorry, für das S-Wort. Aber im Falle von Rev3 werde ich es ausschreiben!!!!!



thrian schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich nichts vergleichbares was zumindest im Ansatz wie Hwbot ist?



Natürlich gibt es andere Datenbanken. Nur wir haben leider alle HWbot unterstützt und bekommen jetzt die Rechnung dafür.


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2009)

Findet irgendjemand die Änderung gut?
Ich nicht!(Obwohl ich eig. nicht mitmache )

MfG
fac3l3ss

EDIT:
300. Beitrag!
x 100!


----------



## herethic (31. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs wenn einer Hier
reinschreibt:


> The complet new Revision is a total bug


Vielleicht würde sie das zu Nachdenken bringen
Schade so wird vielen Hwbot's der Rutsch versaut


----------



## Saturas (31. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn die AF nicht mitmacht (was sie eh nicht machen wird); können wir nix ändern.


*hust* in der AF wurde darüber auch schon nachgedacht, zumindest gab es auch jemanden, der den Vorschlag brachte.

Naja mich störts eher weniger hat Vor und Nachteile das System.

Ich selbst bin von 177.2 auf 118.x gefallen und seh bei mir bei 80% der Ergebnisse: 0.1 Punkte.
Aber wenn man nach dem neuen Prinzip geht ist es verständlich (wo mehr benchen, gibt es mehr).

Der größte nachteil den ich sehe ist wohl, dass damit vielen die Animation fehlen wird,
weiter die kleinen "nicht Mainstream" Karten zu benchen, was ich aber wohl noch machen werde.


----------



## Alriin (31. Dezember 2009)

Ein Forenübergreifendes Doppelpost 



> If you look at the same rank, that's not true. The best 50% get HW boints, so 7th and 12th should get the same 0.1 boints, but 5th will give a bit more.



thats what i say: a lot of People become 0,1 Points. Whats the Motivation for Rookies or Occasional-Bencher to make a better Score when the most Scores brings the same Points? In the past i work hours and hours to bring a Score up from Rank 12 to 11, and then i look to hit Rank 10. A good many times i have luck (and i little bit skill) to jump with this method from a average Rank into the Top 5.

I have enough Hardware and the Equipment to bench all my Stuff with Extreme-Cooling, but the most People on HWbot bench with Air Cooling. And the most People - 10000 of Average Benchers -  make HWbot to the greatest Overclocking-Platform. With Rev3 you kick this 10000 People in the Ass. Sorry. 

Versteht man was ich sagen wollte? Eigentlich kann ich kein englisch.


----------



## SoF (31. Dezember 2009)

Hey Kollegen! 

Also ich reg mich seit heut vormittag über das neue System auf - absolut epic fail!!!

1. mit einer single gpu MÜSSEN jetzt ALLE benchen, die oben stehen wollen
2. 5970 oder sowas kann man sich als spielzeug holen, aber nicht mehr für hwbot
3. CF und SLI scores sind nett anzusehen, aber bei hwbot hat man offensichtlich kein interesse an absoluten highscores (was auch im thema dort mehrere male mehr oder weniger deutlich dort gesagt wurde)
4. das mit der populären hw und den hw-punkten hab ich mir zwar noch nicht genauer angesehen, aber was man so liest passt das auch alles nicht...

kurzum: ich find's genauso blöd wie die meisten von euch


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ein Forenübergreifendes Doppelpost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When your write in english, your must write all small like this.
And I can't english too!


----------



## Alriin (31. Dezember 2009)

*g* Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass Massman & Co verstehen was ich sagen will.


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Versteht man...Sehe ich genauso...


----------



## herethic (31. Dezember 2009)

Eine Frage zu dieser Multi-Gpu Regelung:
Hätte man nicht einfach ein Extra-Forum für die machen können und ihnen die Punkte lassen nur das dann z.b. eine Gtx 295 die vorher auf Platz 8 war jetzt auf Platzt 2 ist da vor ihr 6 Single-Gpu Karten waren?


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich True nur anschließen.
Endlich ein Hobby was man zu jeder Zeit ausführen kann. Ich *hatte *richtig Lust am Benchen bekommen.
Es ist doch beschämend, wie ich hier vorgeführt werde.
Wenn die oberen 1000 meinen, sie brauchen 20.000  *Hansel *die die Reihen für sie füllen sollen, dann können die das mal unter sich ausmachen. Ich werde nicht für diese gesponserten Personen das Fußvolk darstellen.
Selbst die Sponsoren sollten sich überlegen, ob sie sowas unterstützen.
Immer hin werden normale User , wie ich es bin, vergrault.
Zu mindest ich werde mir für so eine Vorführung keine neu HW mehr zulegen, so wie ich das sehe, stehe ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine da.

Meine restliche  HW werde ich noch benchen , jedoch neue werde ich mir für sowas nicht mehr zulegen.


----------



## Alriin (1. Januar 2010)

Im Moment sieht es danach aus als würden sich immer mehr Leute gegen die neue Revision stellen. Darunter auch bekannte Bencher wie MattiOC. Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: HWbot verbessert Rev3 oder verliert eine ganze Menge Leute... in Folge natürlich auch Sponsoren.


----------



## speddy411 (1. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach hätte es gereicht einfach die 3d benches in 1xGPU,2xGPU usw. aufzuteilen. Wprime kann man vll. noch in Kerne aufteilen und der Rest kann doch so bleiben wie er war...

Das Argument das früher immer nur gegrindet wurde und man bei exotischer HW ohne Konkurrenz ein Goldpokal holen konnte fand ich nich schlimm denn schließlich gabs auch weniger Punkte.

Auch die Regelung mit den WR´s ist doch echt ein Witz...Wer gibt jetzt noch ein Haufen Kohle aus nur damit er dann in einer Liste steht und mehr nicht.. 

Was ja auch oft angebracht wurde war das Argument das es beim Benchen nicht um die Punkte ging sondern um den Fun.

Kann ich voll unterschreiben aber dennoch werden dann viele Kategorien wegfallen weil man bei alter HW kaum Punkte bekommt und es ergo weniger Spaß macht was dazu führt das die HW kaum einer bencht, somit geht das Argument auch nach hinten los....

Was mich ebenso stört ist das diese Achievements (die ich für Blödsinn halte) mein ganzes Profil einnehmen...Angenommen ich habe mal 15 von diesen Dingern. Dann ist meine Profilseite voll von irgendwelchen Auszeichnungen und dafür 3 Seiten länger...Toll !

Ich hoffe da wird noch was dran geändert....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2010)

Hmm...das die Punkte weg sind ist ja noch nicht mal das Prob.
Viel schlimmer ist das es keinen Wettkampf mehr gibt außer man ist unter den ersten Fünf oder kauft sich gezielt Karten wo sehr viele von vertreten sind ....zb.88 gt 512mb oder 88er GTS.

Jetzt ist es am eintragsreichsten wenn man immer eine Kartengeneration zurück nimmt.
Aktuelle Hardware nur noch für Global Points ....ansonsten die die am meisten gebencht wurde .
Wird aber dazu führen das niemand mehr Karten benchen wird die seltener sind .
Wofür auch ....eine 88Gt die im Mittelfeld plaziert ist bringt immer noch locker 50 Punkte......dafür müßte ich schon *100 *andere Grakas benchen falls die in jeden run nur 0,1 bringen sollten .

Wer zum Teufel sollte das tun 

Ab jetzt ist der bot recht unausgeglichen und bestimmt nicht mehr von nutzen wenn man sich einen überblick über die Leistungsfähigkeit der verschiedenen Hardware verschaffen will.

Und SLI oder CF benchen kann man gleich sein lassen 

Ich weiß gar nicht wie man daran glauben kann das in denen Kategorien wo jetzt schon wenig vertreten sind so jemals mehr dazukommen.
Das ganze wird jetzt ein Wettkampf der populärsten Karten und mehr nicht .....alles andere ist uninteressant.

Schade ....gerade das Witzige am bot war ja das wenn man eine Karte hatte, sich dann nächtelang damit beschäftigen konnte diese besser zu plazieren und um Plätze zu kämpfen .
Und sebst wenn es nur 0,2 Punkte für ein zwei Platzverbesserungen gab ....egal man wurde belohnt und ein Anreiz war gegeben ...und jetzt ....Karte rein ...entweder sie taugt was für die Spitze oder sie ist für 0,6 Punkte gut wofür sie weder Übertaktet noch gekämpft werden muss.
Gestern habe ich dann die Aussage gelesen das es sich doch lohnt um Plätze zu kämpfen da man dann die 0,1 nicht so schnell verliert um so höher man steht.

Das ist ja wohl der blanke Hohn 

Was meint ihr wielange es dauert bis soviele, zb 88 Gt 1024mb SLI benchen das ich da rausfalle.
Bis soviele in dieser Kategorie teilnehmen in der es eh keine Punkte gibt bis dahin bin ich Rentner.

Ich bin bestimmt nicht jemand der schnell aufgibt ....aber der neue bot wird dazu führen das nur noch gezielt gebencht wird und das nach kürzester Zeit in allen einträglichen Kategorien nur noch Ln2 Sys vorne liegen werden und ohne das niemand mehr eine Chance haben wird.

Ich glaube kaum das so der bot noch viele Neuzugänge haben wird .....ich wüßte gar nicht mehr mit welchen Gründen ich jemanden überzeugen sollte am benchen teilzunehmen.


----------



## SoF (1. Januar 2010)

muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich die aufteilung der hw-punkte bisher gar nicht so gestört hab, aber wenn man das mal so betrachtet, hast du vollkommen recht - sich mal mit 4-5 leuten in einer seltenen hw-klasse etwas auszulassen, bringt für die Punkte rein gar nichts mehr.
Und da jetzt alle nur noch single Karte benchen, wird sehr bald niemand mehr ohne GPU@DICE auch nur den hauch einer chance haben.
dazu kommen die ~1000mhz limitierungen bei einigen karten, was die luft da oben sehr dünn machen wird. spezielle biose werden dann einigen unfaire vorteile geben etc...

Ich hab gestern mal folgendes angeregt - sollen die doch ihre GPU klassen machen, das find ich ja nicht schlecht, aber jeder Rekord ist imo gleichviel wert, also wäre folgendes doch eigentlich sinnvoll:

Was fehlt ist eine Gleichstellung der Rekorde - ganz einfach:
1x GPU WR 100 Punkte (und von da abwärts)
2x GPU WR 100 Punkte (und von da abwärts)
3x GPU WR 100 Punkte (und von da abwärts)
4x GPU WR 100 Punkte (und von da abwärts)

Was ist daran so falsch? Können alle mit kleinem Geldbeutel bei 1x mitmachen und Leute wie ich dürfen weiter Geld in CF und CFX Systemen verbrennen und spielen halt in einer anderen Klasse...am Ende kämpft aber jeder um die gleiche Menge Punkte...
Für mich ist das nur ne kleine Sache, die aber das gesamte Konzept zumindest in der globalen Wertung einigermaßen gerade rückt.


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2010)

Ich zitiere mich and er Stelle einfach mal selbst aus nem anderen Fred:



McZonk schrieb:


> LÖLs, mehr sag ich dazu nicht!
> 
> Ich habe deutlich aufgestockt, obwohl ich _seltenst_ benche (jaja die 88GTS/640) und bin mit Alriin auf Augenhöhe der *deutlich mehr *ackert als ich? Lächerlich...
> 
> Ich mach jetzt nix mehr für den Bot sondern nur noch für mich selbst. Ist wirklich ein schlechter Witz oder?


----------



## speddy411 (1. Januar 2010)

Die Idee von SoF finde ich eigentlich gar nicht schlecht...So hat jeder ne change auf gute Punkte und die die das Geld haben können dann eben bei 4x oder 3x und die die weniger Geld haben können bei 1x oder 2x mitmachen...

Was mich allerdings extrem ankotzt, weil es mich betrifft, ist das man mit alter HW keine Punkte mehr holen kann....Ich mein ich habe hier jetzt ein Haufen alter HW und wenn ich alles benche werde ich vll. noch 20 Pkt ergattern können aber das ist ein Witz im Vergleich zu dem was ich erreichen kann wenn ich mir von nem Kumpel den E8600 und dann noch mein E8500 schnappe und die locker durchbenche...


//EDIT//

Was mir auch sauer aufstößt ist die OC Challenge mit einer Geforce4. Die Idee Wettbewerbe mit alter HW zu veranstalten finde ich klasse aber das man dafür nur blöde Achievements bekommt finde ich echt zum .......
Was will ich denn mit solchen Klebern auf meiner Profilseite ? Dafür packe ich meine Karte nicht aus.


----------



## Alriin (1. Januar 2010)

@McZonk

Mein Problem ist, dass ich alte AMDs benche. Andererseits bin ich darin auch richtig gut. Und wenn ich bedenke, dass ich erst einen Bruchteil meiner Sockel A-CPUs unter KoKü gebencht habe, und die die ich bereits gemacht hab zu mehr als 90% unter den Top 5 sind (inklusive einiger Goldpötte), brauch ich mir auf Dauer jetzt keine großen Sorgen machen... ausserdem kommt in naher Zukunft einiges an Global Points hinzu.
Wo True und ich (aber True natürlich noch mehr) abkacken sind die Grafikkarten. Da haben wir oft Exoten oder SLI wegen den Punkten gebencht. Und da Grafikkarten ja nicht aufm Baum wachsen, kann man sich vorstellen was Mario und ich investiert haben. Im Nachhinein betrachtet find ich es zwar gar nicht so schlimm wenn die SLI Kategorie nicht die gleiche Punkteanzahl einbringt wie die Single-GPU-Variante, aber treffen tut es einen schon.
Ich werd mich aber auf alle Fälle drauf einstellen - auf Intel-CPUs trotz der vielen Punkte trotzdem kacken - und weitermachen. Ich träume von eine Sockel A-Rangliste in der man überall meinen Namen ganz vorne findet! 

Trotzdem ein riesiger Fehler von Massman & Co. Hoffentlich ändern die noch was damit nicht ein paar tausend leute abhauen.


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Grafikkarten. Da haben wir oft Exoten oder SLI wegen den Punkten gebencht. Und da Grafikkarten ja nicht aufm Baum wachsen, kann man sich vorstellen was Mario und ich investiert haben. Im Nachhinein betrachtet find ich es zwar gar nicht so schlimm wenn die SLI Kategorie nicht die gleiche Punkteanzahl einbringt wie die Single-GPU-Variante, aber treffen tut es einen schon.



Meiner Meinung nach ist SLI wesentlich aufwändiger und sollte auch mehr belohnt werden. Gerade mit DICE und LN2 ist es viel schwerer mit 2 oder 3 Karten zu benchen. Vom finanziellen Aspekt fange ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich glaube es tut sich was bei HWbot, ich bekomme wieder Punkte für CF & SLi.

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2010)

Bei mir tut sich bis jetzt nichts :/


----------



## Semih91 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch iwie 5,4Punkte ingesamt, finde HWBot langsam komisch :/


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2010)

Da tut sich was.  Hab jetzt 810 HW Punkte  statt 720 vor ner Stunde.

Single GTX 8800 Platz 1 im 05er war vorhin mit 75 Punkten ,jetzt 50 


Ich hoffe die finden wieder ne gute Lösung um alle zufrieden zu stellen.


PCGH ist jetzt auf Platz 16 abgerutscht.... Damn


----------



## dorow (1. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde die neue Regelung, auf mich bezogen nicht so schlimm. Ich habe nicht das Geld um mir immer die neuste Hardware zum Benchen zu Kaufen. Und konnte somit auch nicht so viele Punkte für das Team holen. Deshalb freue ich mich das ich *jetzt* für meine alten Ergebnisse doch noch einige Punkte bekomme.


----------



## Semih91 (1. Januar 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Also ich finde die neue Regelung, auf mich bezogen nicht so schlümm. Ich habe nicht das Geld um mir immer die neuste Hardware zum Benchen zu Kaufen. Und konnte somit auch nicht so viele Punkte für das Team holen. Deshalb freue ich mich das ich *jetzt* für meine alten ergebnisse doch noch einige Punkte bekomme.




So sieht es für michauch aus, meine Extrem LuKü-OC lohnt sich langsam. Kann es sein, dass die nun auch zwischen Luft und Dice unterscheiden?


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2010)

Von der Punktevergabe her wird nicht unterschieden.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Januar 2010)

^^Ich habe es mal mitrüber genommen.


Semih91 schrieb:


> Da steht, dass du 32,6Punkte hast, aber mehr nicht
> Und Pltz 13 wieder


Meintest du mich damit?

Und meine frage stelle ich hier auch nochmal:

Ich kann immer noch nicht mein Profile sehen  Darf ich das irgendwann?
Wollte mal gerne die Punkte Verteilung u. alles so betrachten  Sehe meine Gesammtpunkte nur in der Sig


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir unser Team angeguckt das ist echt abnormal was wir verlohren haben. Finde es schlimm das man nicht mehr so viele Hardwarepunkte bekommt.


----------



## Semih91 (1. Januar 2010)

Ging an dich, habs aber falsch verstanden. 328.40 Punkte hast du und dien Profil wirst du erst heute nacht um 0:00 sehen 

@der8auer:
Meinst du damit mich? Wenn ja, warum bekomme ich dnn nun Punkte für mein E6750 und E6600? :komisch:


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2010)

Hi, die Global Points, sind etwas hoch gegriffen, zB. Super PI 1 M 
HWBOT - SuperPi hall of fame

da hätte man abstufen sollen/ von 100 Punkten um 0,1 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2010)

167 global ist schon bisschen übertrieben... Der ganze Bot kommt mir nun sowas von unausgeglichen vor.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2010)

eigentlich wollte ich mir das ja schön trinken, aber iwas läuft doch schief.
Das Team ist nur noch auf Platz 16  !?


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2010)

Epic Fail, ich hab inzwischen rund 300 Punkte und steh damit in Schlagdistanz zu Roman mit nur noch knapp 500... ROFLMAO  Das wird immer lächerlicher, wirklich.


----------



## Alriin (1. Januar 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken... oder wie ich es mache: Dr.House kucken. *g*
Dazwischen immer wieder ein bisserl im HWbot-Forum meckern und das wird schon wieder. 

Allerdings glauben einige, dass sich nur ein paar wenige Aufsessige beschweren. Ich kann euch nur bitten alle eure Meinung im HWbot-Forum abzugeben. Sonst sieht es aus wie ein Aufsatnd der Zwerge.


----------



## Hollywood (1. Januar 2010)

Yep! Postet alle im Bot Forum! Sonst ändert sich da nicht viel!
Ich kann auch kein Englisch, aber poste trotzdem! Die werden schon verstehen, was man meint! Ansonsten kann das sicher auch jemand übersetzen!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2010)

Irgendwas muss sich aber getan haben, da ich irgendwie 25Pkt dazubekommen habe ohne was zu machen!
bei den anderen sieht es ähnlich aus, also ich würde sagen: lasst das Update doch erstmal richtig anlaufen und sehen was draus wird!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (1. Januar 2010)

Also bei meinen Punkten hat sich nichts geändert.
Nur in den Platzierungen im Team, landesweit und global.

lg

Hollywood

EDIT: Hab aber einmal Gold bekommen! Fastest score all around im 06er! LOL! Das ist vielleicht ein Mist, was da abläuft......


----------



## Alriin (1. Januar 2010)

Und ich dachte schon "Mann, der Hollywood hats voll drauf"! *g*


----------



## crooper (1. Januar 2010)

Anscheinend hat sich schon was offiziel getan :

HWBOT - Important Bugfix: Hardware Points to 50% instead of 33% - hwbot.org


----------



## Alriin (1. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung erst ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung... das Ziel ist damit noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Masterwana (1. Januar 2010)

Nur das ich dadurch noch mehr punkte verloren habe...


----------



## Alriin (1. Januar 2010)

Wart ab, da stimmt noch einiges nicht. Ich weiß nicht ob die Punkte schon richtig sind.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2010)

Habe einen hauefen Globale Points verloren, aber diese als HW Punkte dazubekommen!

Naja, aber ich finde die neue Änderung noch bekloppter, dass man jetzt von 75 auf 50 runtergeschraubt hat! Das macht das Hauptprob mit dem Mainstreamkarten auch net besser sondern eher scglechter!

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (1. Januar 2010)

naja ich habe die punte da verloren wo es eh nur 2 ergebnisse gibt.
ATI X1700 und Pentium III-E 700 da hab ich als zweiter meine Punkte verloren und nur noch 0,1


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2010)

irgendwas müssen sie ja mal probieren, hätten ruhig die 75 max für mainstream lassen können, aber der weg die hardware points nun auf die oberen 50% aufzuteilen ist schon mal ein richtiger weg

edit: langsam bekomme ich wieder lust zu benchen - gerade wprime/pcmark05 wo man ja nun doppelt absahnen kann


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2010)

Ja das mit den HW Points war schon nicht schlecht.
PC Mark 05 -> 42ster i7 920 von 200 oder so -> knapp 10 Hardware Points. Kann man doch mit leben.

Wie meinst du das mit wPrime Lippo?


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2010)

na ich kann meine pentium 3 einmal als single benchen im wprime gibt schöne punkte und als dual. da ist die konkurrenz etwas weniger also zählt da nur der 1. platz, aber gibt ja dann auch noch mal 1,5 punkte.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2010)

warum unterscheidet man eigentlich bei wprime in die versch. Kerne, aber bei super Pi und CPU-Z nicht? Das finde ich sehr komisch!

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2010)

wprime ist multithreaded und superpi nur singlethreaded. nicht umsonst waren bei wprime die server vorne während es bei superpi ja immer noch die e8600 sind, aber bald die core i3/i5 sind


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2010)

Bei SuperPi bringts ja eh nix, wird ja nur ein Kern genutzt. Von daher kann man auch gleich Kern Kern sein lassen 

Und bei CPU-Z zählt ja nu nicht die Performance, sondern der Takt. Und du kannst ja auch schlecht irgendwie 3 Kerne deines Quadcores deaktivieren, sodass nur noch einer getaktet wird  Oder wie meinst du das


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2010)

Und wie du Kerne deaktivieren kannst, bei mir heißt das im BIOS Processor Downcore. Ich kann meinen Phenom auch nur mit einem Kern laufen lassen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das bei hwbot erlaubt ist, und in CPU-Z sieht man ja, wie viele Kerne und Threads aktiv sind.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Januar 2010)

hab jetzt auch wiede knapp 30 Punkte bekommen. aber es sollte sich mehr was an der struktur selber ändern!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## speddy411 (1. Januar 2010)

@Autokiller & Masterchief:

Die CPU´s werden nach physischen Kernen eingeordnet ob deaktiviert oder nicht.

Deswegen sind Phenom II X4 ob nun 1,2,3 oder 4 Kerne trotzdem 4Kerner und PII X3 die zu X4 freigeschaltet werden dann auch X4.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2010)

Natürlich werden die so gerankt. Ich wollte nur die technische Möglichkeit erläutern.
Obwohl es schon geil wäre mit einem X4 bei wprime 4 mal punkten zu können...


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

richba5tard schrieb:


> HW points distribution after fix:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Kacke, aber interessant.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2010)

Meint ihr, man kann mit nem i7 920 unter Luft ein paar HW Punkte unter wPrime1024m abstauben? CPU läuft maximal auf 4.45GHz... Board macht zu, über BCLK 212 geht garnichts...


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber im Moment wahrscheinlich nur *0,1* HW Points.


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

Ich denke schon dass sich das wegen der Global Points lohnt zumal du ja mit 8 Threads arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Sofern er neben den 4,45GHz auch den UCLK und den Ram hochbekommt, kann er da ordentlich Punkte machen. Es sollte aber auch in SuperPi reichen... zumindest bei SuperPi32M. Muss man halt schon welcher der 4 Kerne den maximalen Takt mitmacht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, liegt am BCLK, aber ich werd mich die Tage mal da ransetzen. Evtl. auch nochmal 6GB Ram ausbauen, sodass ich keine Vollbestückung mehr habe, vlt bringt das ja etwas um den BCLK noch ein bisschen nach oben zu treiben. 
Ist echt komisch, BCLK220 sollten doch für nen kurzen Bench alle Boards mitmachen...

SMT braucht man bei SuperPi ja nicht, oder?

Ach ja, und wPrime V1.55 ist Pflicht oder? Weil bisher habe ich immer nur mit 2.00 gebencht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

Jop, du musst 1.55 nehmen, ansonsten gibbet Ärger wenn das jemand bemerkt.


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

Hey Teammates!

Bitte nehmt an der Diskussion im Bot Forum teil! 
Es melden sich immer mehr Leute, die nicht happy mit der augenblicklichen Situation sind! 
Macht mit! Nur so kann man was ändern!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Jop, du musst 1.55 nehmen, ansonsten gibbet Ärger wenn das jemand bemerkt.


Hups hab schon ein Ergebnis 32m mit 2.00 genommen^^ mal schnell wieder deleten


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2010)

So langsam wird es lächerlich ...

Ich versuche gerade eine 88er GTS wiederzubekommen die ich ausgemustert hatte da ich damit nur einen Platz jenseits von 20 erreicht hätte.

Jetzt wären das wenn ich alle benchruns damit mache ca 60 Punkte .....oder anders gesagt mehr wert wie 40 goldene Pokale bei selteneren Karten.

Ich mache mir jetzt einen Einkaufsplan..... punkte wie nicht mehr ganz sauber und beweise mal wie daneben die neue Punktevergabe ist,

Es reicht schon eine 88er Gt 512mb mit ca 4Ghz durch die Benchruns zu jagen um 50 P abzuräumen.

Mit den richtigen Grakas ist es jetzt gar kein Prob mehr abzuräumen .........nur weiß ich nicht so recht ob das im Sinne des Erfinders ist nur noch Karten zu benchen die viel vertreten sind.


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Hey Teammates!
> 
> Bitte nehmt an der Diskussion im Bot Forum teil!
> Es melden sich immer mehr Leute, die nicht happy mit der augenblicklichen Situation sind!
> Macht mit! Nur so kann man was ändern!


Wäre hilfreich wenn du den entsprechenden Thread hier verlinkst... Suchen ist meist noch eine Hürde, die es zu nehmen gilt


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wäre hilfreich wenn du den entsprechenden Thread hier verlinkst... Suchen ist meist noch eine Hürde, die es zu nehmen gilt



Klaro! Mach ich, sobald der Server wieder on ist! 

*Hwbot server maintenance.*

  Upgrading HWBOT server. Halfway there... 
  	The hwbot crew.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Januar 2010)

Ist schon bischen ärgerlich, habe vor ca. 2 Wochen meine 8800 GT verkauft, weil ich dachte das es dort schwer werden wird Punkte zu bekommen 
Und meine 8800 GTS-512 sitzt beim Kumpel drinn 

Aber wir sind nicht die einzigen die das sehen und sehr viele werden sich draufstürzen um dort die Punkte zu bekommen.
Und schon bald ist die Liste so voll, das es kaum einen Score-Unterschied vom 1 bis zum 100 Platz geben wird.


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

Muss mal schauen, ob ich jetzt mit einer X1900XT Punkte bekomme, da waren nämlich auch schon richtig viele Ergebnisse drin...
Naja, wenn ich 0,1P bekomme, dann nicht aber mal sehen. Im Moment ist der Bot ja eh down.


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2010)

Das befürchte ich leider auch...

Ich diskutiere schon die ganze Zeit im HWBot Forum und versuche den Punkteabstand zwischen den Plätzen du verringern.
 Z.B. 1.5 - 1.1 - 0.1 - 0.1
Finde ich total dämlich. Lieber wäre mir 1.5 - 1.1 - 0.7 - 0.3 - 0.1 -  0.1
Wäre toll wenn ihr euch da anschließen könntet und dies auch im Forum ansprecht. Sonst stehe ich ziemlich alleine da


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich leider auch...
> 
> Ich diskutiere schon die ganze Zeit im HWBot Forum und versuche den Punkteabstand zwischen den Plätzen du verringern.
> Z.B. 1.5 - 1.1 - 0.1 - 0.1
> ...



Bin doch bei dir!  Auch wenn ich an einer anderen Baustelle arbeite! 
Was dein Anliegen betrifft: Ich wäre dafür, dass die Punkte so vergeben werden, wie in rev.2.
Vielleicht mit kleinen Änderungen.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

JO rev2 war eigentlich gut. Man macht es halt so, dass die besten 20-30% Punkte bekommen und je mehr User mit der HW submitten, desto mehr Punkte, bis zu 75. Wie jetzt. 
Bloß, dass es bei den kleineren kategorien so bleibt wie in rev2 und der erste Platz 2P gibt, der zweite 1,8 (?) usw... und nich nur 0,1

Dann bekommen zwar alle mehr Hardwarepoints, aber die sind ja eh auf 300 begrenzt. Dann könnte mal halt das alte Achievement-System beibehalten und den Hardware-Master erst ab 500P geben... das wäre gerechter als das jetzige System.


----------



## dorow (2. Januar 2010)

Würde es jetzt auch was bringen einige Benchmarks mit einem LapTop zu machen?Ich habe einen P4ht mit 3,2GHz und einer ATI 9600.


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> JO rev2 war eigentlich gut. Man macht es halt so, dass die besten 20-30% Punkte bekommen und je mehr User mit der HW submitten, desto mehr Punkte, bis zu 75. Wie jetzt.
> Bloß, dass es bei den kleineren kategorien so bleibt wie in rev2 und der erste Platz 2P gibt, der zweite 1,8 (?) usw... und nich nur 0,1
> 
> Dann bekommen zwar alle mehr Hardwarepoints, aber die sind ja eh auf 300 begrenzt. Dann könnte mal halt das alte Achievement-System beibehalten und den Hardware-Master erst ab 500P geben... das wäre gerechter als das jetzige System.



Also meine Stimme hast Du! Die Sache ist die, dass da momentan so viel falsch läuft. Die Crew hat bestimmt keine Ahnung, wo angefangen werden soll.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Idee mit den 5 3D Benchmark Kategorien?
(1xGPU, 2xGPU, 3xGPU, 4xGPU und overall Ranking)

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2010)

Punktabstände zwischen Plätzen verändern/verringern - total agree.  Am besten so wie in rev2 nur mit erhöhten max points. Sobald hwbot wieder on ist gleich mal im Forum posten


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe Global Points bei 3D Mark Vantage bekommen. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Werde heute abend meine CPU hochjagen. Was bringt mehr bei Vantage mit HT oder ohne?


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Januar 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich habe Global Points bei 3D Mark Vantage bekommen. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Werde heute abend meine CPU hochjagen. Was bringt mehr bei Vantage mit HT oder ohne?


Mit HT


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Januar 2010)

Es gibt ja nichtmehr max 75, sondern nurnoch 50!
Die Änderung finde ich sowas von doof!

MFG


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Würde es jetzt auch was bringen einige Benchmarks mit einem LapTop zu machen?Ich habe einen P4ht mit 3,2GHz und einer ATI 9600.


Also ich hab meine Laptops auch mal gebencht, teilweise ist es da sehr leicht in den Top 5 zu landen, da gibts dann pro Run auch im Moment noch so 1,5Pkt - ich hab da einige Scores mit 0,6, 1,5 und sogar 2 Pkt
Aber große Punktemassen wirst du nicht bekommen



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nichtmehr max 75, sondern nurnoch 50!
> Die Änderung finde ich sowas von doof!
> 
> MFG


What?!
Nur noch 50 dafür aber 167 für den WR im 3Dmark?
Ich glaub die drehen grade total durch?!


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

Wie maximale Hardwarepointzahl ist echt 50? Bis vor kurzem waren es doch 75?


----------



## Berserker (2. Januar 2010)

Sehe das genauso wie viele hier. Für die älteren HW sollte man die Punktevergabe so lassen,wie sie in Rev2 war und wo es viele Bencher (z.B. beim E8600) gibt einfach die Punktegrenze noch oben erweitern.
Grüsse von einem Luxxer.


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn HWBot wieder on ist, werd ich auch erstmal ein Bisschen was dazu schreiben...


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Januar 2010)

Also als ich gestern Abend nochmal da war, waren die max Punkte die ich gesehen habe (8800GTS) 49,7Pkt!
danach war er down!

MFG


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

Schon wieder down:-/


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2010)

Jep immer noch. Naja wenn die mal ihren Server upgraden, muss das bei soner Hardwareseite ja schon was übles sein ^^


----------



## speddy411 (2. Januar 2010)

Wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern.....




> *Hwbot server maintenance.*
> 
> The new database server is giving us headaches. We will be done for a few more hours. Our applogies.
> The hwbot crew.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2010)

applogies ^^ Apologies sollte man schon schreiben können ^^


----------



## speddy411 (2. Januar 2010)

Die Admins sind auch nur Menschen 


//EDIT//

Hwbot ist wieder online...


----------



## Semih91 (2. Januar 2010)

Nun ist es wieder da


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2010)

> Die Admins sind auch nur Menschen


Das ist ein Mythos 
Seite ist wieder online!

// aah 2 late


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Seite ist online, aber noch immer mit Rev3.0


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

Was soll das? Wieso is der Thread bei HWbot geschlossen? Darf ich da nichtmal meine Meinung sagen?


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Der ist eh offen. Rev3 Up and Running - Please Report Bugs - Page 45 - hwbot.org


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

In welchem Thread sollen wir den Posten?
Kann jemand mal den Thread verlinken?
Ich bin irgendwie zu blöd den zu finden und blick auf der neuen Startseite eh noch nicht durch.

EDIT: Alriin war schneller


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wieso? Der ist eh offen. Rev3 Up and Running - Please Report Bugs - Page 45 - hwbot.org


Done. Hoffe, das ist ein Bisschen verständlich mit dem (Krüppel-)Englisch, das ich da an den Tag gelegt habe


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Done. Hoffe, das ist ein Bisschen verständlich mit dem (Krüppel-)Englisch, das ich da an den Tag gelegt habe



Schöner Post @theLamer!

Ich hoffe, dass noch mehr von uns dort posten! Kommt Jungs! Schreibt, was die Keyboards hergeben!


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2010)

Wirds nicht langsam ein bisschen viel?
Ich denke es ist reichlichst darauf hingewiesen worden und auch angekommen das etwas im Argen liegt.


----------



## speddy411 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe schon paar mal dort geschrieben aber bei manchen Punkten glaube ich hören Massman und Co. nicht wirklich zu...


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wirds nicht langsam ein bisschen viel?
> Ich denke es ist reichlichst darauf hingewiesen worden und auch angekommen das etwas im Argen liegt.



Sehe ich nicht so! Wenn niemand mehr etwas sagt, dann ist es wohl okay wie es ist.... also bleibt alles unverändert.


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon paar mal dort geschrieben aber bei manchen Punkten glaube ich hören Massman und Co. nicht wirklich zu...



Ich glaube eher, dass es sich auch um ein Veständigungsproblem handelt. Die meisten - und da zähl ich mich auch dazu - können einen Dreck englisch... denen jetzt klar zu machen was sache ist, ist nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## speddy411 (2. Januar 2010)

Kann auch sein aber ich denke mein Englisch ist gut genug um klar zu machen was ich meine...Oftmals kommt es mir nur so vor als ob denen keine wirklichen Argumente einfallen.


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein aber ich denke mein Englisch ist gut genug um klar zu machen was ich meine...Oftmals kommt es mir nur so vor als ob denen keine wirklichen Argumente einfallen.



Das Ding ist: Die haben Wochen und Monate an der neuen Version gebastelt und wollten damit alles besser machen. Jetzt zu verstehen, dass das alte System nur hätte etwas ausgebessert werden müssen, ist nicht so einfach.
Deshalb sage ich: Meckert weiter! Manchmal dauert es einfach länger, wenn man etwas ändern will!


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Nur ein Vorschlag: WIR diskutieren HIER mal aus was uns gefällt und was nicht. Und dann vertreten wir UNSERE meinung im Bot... nicht jeder seine.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

So ich hab da auch mal meinen Senf hinzugegeben, wurde aber eher mit dem Argument "you just want loads of points" abgewimmelt:-/

EDIT: @Alriin
gute Idee. Wenn wir geschlossen auftreten kommt das besser.


----------



## speddy411 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich kann das Verhalten schon verstehen, denn wer arbeitet schon gerne hart und lange an einem Projekt und muss sich dann später sagen lassen das es manches nur schlechter gemacht hat...Aber ich hoffe das die Crew demnächst auf die User hört und ein paar Verbesserungen einführt.


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

OK:

Damit es einfacher wird schlage ich einen Unterteilung in 3 Punkte auf.

A) Was gefällt uns?
B) Was dulden wir, was verkraften wir, was können wir so gerade noch hinnehmen wenn wir ehrlich & fair sind.
C) Was ist der absolute Bockmist und gehört sofort geändert?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2010)

So, hab auch ma mein englisch zusammen geworfen und was abgelassen, ich hoffe man versteht mich ^^


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2010)

Als erstes sollten wir unseren Team Captain dazu befragen. Er ist schließlich nicht irgendwer. Aber ich bin dabei! 
(Wo steckt der Typ eigentlich wenn man ihn braucht? Ist wohl am benchen!)


----------



## speddy411 (2. Januar 2010)

A: Neuer Look, Challenges auch mit alter HW, Global Points auch ohne 4x SLI möglich

B: 2Pkt. für den 1. wenn es keine Konkurrenz gibt

C: Der Riesen-Punkte-Sprung von #1 zu 2,3,4....


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2010)

Schöne Posts und Diskussion @ HWBot Forums  Weiter so Jungs!

edit: Zum Thema zusammen auftreten:

Lasst uns Ideen sammeln dann können wir das gerne machen  Bis dahin kann auch gerne jeder selbst im HWBot Forum aktiv werden  Masse bringt oft auch etwas.

edit2: Nein, Hollywood ich bin gerade nicht am benchen  Erst Freitag wieder


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

@Roman
Weißt Du wie anstrengend das ist??? Ich kann kein englisch. Muss ständig in Leo nachschauen damit man halbwegs was versteht. Darum auch die Idee mit der "Einheitsmeinung". Da brauch ich dann nur noch von dir abschreiben!


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2010)

*gg* Alles klar 

Also ich denke mal der grundlegende Punkt ist die Punktevergabe bei unpopulärer Hardware oder? Was soll ich noch ansprechen?


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Nur ein Vorschlag: WIR diskutieren HIER mal aus was uns gefällt und was nicht. Und dann vertreten wir UNSERE meinung im Bot... nicht jeder seine.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> OK:
> ...



*A)* Man ist von der sturen "nur die ersten 20 in der Kategorie bekommen Punkte"-Regel abgekommen. Das ist gut. Ich finde auch, dass ein Gold Pott mit einer most benched Hardware mehr als 15 Punkte wert sein darf. 150 Punkte ist zwar leicht übertrieben, aber so gut bin ich eh nicht, dass ich da jemals hinkomm.

Endlich kann man sich alle seine Goldpötte unter "show all" im Profil ansehen. Sehr schön. Vor allem wenn man wie ich mehr als 5 Pötte hat.  
Die Achievments sind eigentlich auch ganz gut, kann durchaus motivieren, auch wenn mir Hardware Master , -Junkie & CO fehlen. Die kann man aber sicher noch einarbeiten. Über Aussehe, Größe und Form der Achievments lässt sich allerdings streiten.

*B)* Früher bekam der Sieger für das benchen von 2 Grafikkarten im SLI die selbe Punkteanzahl wie der mit einer GraKa. Auch wenn in der Single-Kategorie 200 Leute gebencht haben und in der SLI-Kategorie nur 10. Dies wurde abgeschafft. Das trifft mich - und noch viel mehr meinen Freund True - aber wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin, waren das leichte Punkte die man sich "einfach" gekauft hat. Meine wunderbaren Points mit der Geforce 8800GS - die ich mir allerdings auch erarbeitet habe (1 Woche Vorbereitung) - waren somit futsch. Tut weh, ich versteh es aber auch.

So wie ich das mitbekommen hab, bekommt man in einem Benchmark nur einmal Global Punkte, während das Team auch bei den Unterkategorien mitschneidet. Unterkategorie = Single Core, Dual Core, Quad Core oder Single GPU, Dual GPU,... ich weiß noch nicht was ich davon halten soll.

*C)* 150 Hardwarepoints für den Sieger in einer hart umkämpften Hardware. Hört sich leicht übertrieben aber verständlich an. 0,1 Punkte für den 100. Ok. Wenn so viele mitgebencht haben, hat auch der 100. einen Krümel verdient. 101. = 0,1 Punkte, 146. = 0,1 Punkte, 198. = 0,1 Punkte, 344 = 0,1 Punkte, 400. und Letzter 0,1 Punkte. Was soll das für ne Sch*****!!!!!!!! 
Ein ganz klares NEIN dazu. Es muss A eine feinere Abstufung geben und B irgendwann Schluss sein. Wenn man als letzter plötzlich auch Punkte bekommt, hat das ganze wohl keinen Sinn mehr.


_Wenn mir noch was ein- oder auffällt, schreib ichs noch dazu._


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2010)

A:
-max Punkte für häufig gebenchte Hardware
-schnelle Berechnung der Punkte


B:
-die Achievements, dann lieber die alten als die komischen neuen, wo keiner weis für was Level 3 oder Level 4 steht. jedenfalls blicke ich da nicht durch 


C:
-0,1 für jeden Score, irgendwann ist mal Schluss mit Punkten
-die Abstufung bei den Punkten, egal ob bei wenig gebenchter Hardware oder bei globalen Weltrekorden
  Vorschlag von crooper(Post unter mir) ist perfekt

sonst hab ich mich trotz großer Verlust schon was mit der Rev. abgefunden, aber vlt. fällt mir noch was ein


----------



## crooper (2. Januar 2010)

Ein Vorschlag mal von mir:

Wie wäre es mit einer Kombination aus rev2 und rev3 im Hardware-Ranking. Für Hardware die von unter 20 User benutzt wurde, bekommen diese User die Punkte wie in rev2. Damit bekommen immer die besten 20 >0,1 Punkte.

Danach greift die 50% Regel. Ab 42 User bekommt dann auch User #21 >0,1 Punkte usw.

So werden meiner Meinung nach populare sowie unpopulare Hardware gleicher Maßen gefördert. Zudem, durch die Förderung der unpopulären Hardware, gewinnt die Datenbank hwbot an größe und breite, wie schon zuvor.

@Alriin
Die 0,1 Punkte Regel finde ich garnicht so schlecht. Was macht das denn schon für ein Unterschied, ob der 101. bis letzter keinen Punkt oder 0,1 Punkt bekommt? Für mich heißt diese Regel, das ich bei 360 submissions 36 Punkte fix habe.


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Naja, in erster Linie will ich damit sagen: wenn ich 98. bin will ich mehr Punkte als der 99.! Für was benche ich stundenlang wenn eh alle das gleiche bekommen. da könnt ich mir ja einfach alle möglichen CPUs per eBay kaufen und alle schnell mal durchlaufen lassen. Das hat dann mit benchen wenig zu tun.

Wenn ich allerdings letzter bin und ich bekomme Punkte dafür ist das nur peinlich.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2010)

> Wie wäre es mit einer Kombination aus rev2 und rev3 im Hardware-Ranking. Für Hardware die von unter 20 User benutzt wurde, bekommen diese User die Punkte wie in rev2. Damit bekommen immer die besten 20 >0,1 Punkte.
> 
> Danach greift die 50% Regel. Ab 42 User bekommt dann auch User #21 >0,1 Punkte usw.



die Idee ist sehr gut. Hatte so was ähnliches auch schon mal in dem Thread im HWBot Forum gepostet, aber ich glaube das wurde sanft überlesen. Diesen Vorschlag würde ich zu 100% unterstützen. Das gibt sowohl der populare Hardware die großen Punkte und verscheucht nicht die Bencher der älteren Hardware. So hätten Sie das machen sollen, ein fliessender Übergang von Rev2. zu Rev3. und nicht die Holzhammer Methode.


----------



## crooper (2. Januar 2010)

0,1 Punkte bekommen ja auch nur all die jenigen, die eigentlich keine Punkte bekommen hätten. Daher hat es vorher auch kein sinn gemacht, plätze gut zu machen.

Aber was sagst du denn zu meine Vorschlag?


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es auch lächerlich, dass man für das reine Durchlaufen lassen eines Benchmarks Punkte bekommt.Die alte 20er Regel war natürlich in hart umkämpften Kategorien K***** aber das alle Punkte bekommen ist auch mist. Wenn die ersten 50% oder 40% Punkte bekommen und dann mit jedem Platz auch ein Punktgewinn einhergeht ist das viel besser und spornt auch an.

Ich hab z.B. einen Score wo ich 4. von 12 bin und bekomm 0,5Pkt.
Kann mir mal einer erklären, weshalb da dann der 12. der alles @stock hat 0,1Pkt bekommt? Dafür das ich die Kiste übertakte und Tweake und mich so in das obere Viertel kämpfe bekomme ich also Sensationelle 0,4 Pkt? 
Statt meine Zeit aufs Tweaken zu verwenden kauf ich lieber noch ein paar CPU's bei ebay und lass die alle @stock auf meinem normalen ungetweakten OS laufen, da bekomm ich mind. genauso viele Punkte, vllt. sogar mehr.

Mir ist grad eh die Lust vergangen die HW die ich noch hier hab zu benchen, was bekomm ich schon an Punkten für eine GeForce 6200 AGP oder einen Sempron 2800+?
Da hab ich besseres zu tun...


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Also mich haben die maximal leicht verärgert. Verärgerter Alriin heißt: Zeug kaufen das Punkte bringt und benchen.


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

hab auch grad nochma gepostet aber Massman scheint sich allzu sehr in rev3 verliebt zu haben... jedenfalls implizieren das seine Reaktionen.

greetz


----------



## Alriin (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn mir einer sagt, dass ich ein Idiot bin, ignoriere ich ihn, wenn es zwei sagen, werd ich wütend, wenn mir aber mal alle sagen, dass ich ein Idiot bin, werde ich nachdenken ob nicht doch was wahres dran ist.............. gebt ihm Zeit.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> hab auch grad nochma gepostet aber Massman scheint sich allzu sehr in rev3 verliebt zu haben... jedenfalls implizieren das seine Reaktionen.
> 
> greetz


Das Gefühl hab ich auch.
Seine Reaktion auf meinen Post war: 


			
				Massman schrieb:
			
		

> - You mainly bench close to stock speeds
> - You only use air cooling
> - You almost never compete in highly competitive rankings
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte, es sollte für Airbencher einfacher werden an Punkte zu kommen?! Ich war ganz zufrieden mit meinen 30Pkt vorher, aber die 17 jetzt sind ein Witz für die Zeit die ich da reingesteckt hab. Hätt ich dieselbe Zeit in Mainstream HW gesteckt hätt ich ein vielfaches dieser Punkte.


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2010)

Es wurde nur bei populärer Hardware einfacher an Punkte zu kommen. Bei unpopulärer Hardware hingegen schwieriger.


----------



## Ü50 (2. Januar 2010)

Was mich wundert, das eine Vielzahl an Screenshot darunter sind, die unvollständig sind und akzeptiert werden.
Ich hatte mir gerade mal so einige bei den 8800GTS angesehen.
Hinzu kommt noch, 13 Punkte für, um Platz 30. 
10 Benchs mit solchen Karten, dann habe ich mehr Punkte, als das was ich bis jetzt habe.
Das stinkt doch bis zum Himmel.


----------



## crooper (2. Januar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> die Idee ist sehr gut. Hatte so was ähnliches auch schon mal in dem Thread im HWBot Forum gepostet, aber ich glaube das wurde sanft überlesen. Diesen Vorschlag würde ich zu 100% unterstützen. Das gibt sowohl der populare Hardware die großen Punkte und verscheucht nicht die Bencher der älteren Hardware. So hätten Sie das machen sollen, ein fliessender Übergang von Rev2. zu Rev3. und nicht die Holzhammer Methode.



Wenn noch mehr leute hier im Forum dem zustimmen, dann sollten wir das in hwbot noch mal aufgreifen!

Der Vorschlag hat auch den Vorteil, das keiner weniger hardware punkte hätte wie in rev.2, sondern eher mehr he punkte.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie müsst ihr den Hebel anders ansetzen.
Massman redet immer von skill.
Mann müsste ihm verständlich machen das es auch skill ist beispielsweise eine TI4200,einen P3 500 oder sonstwas an die Grenzen zu treiben.
Prinzipiell ist es ja vollkommen egal mit welcher Hardware und mit welchem Medium man bencht,an die Grenzen muß man so oder so gehen.

An anderer Stelle hat True geschrieben



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade das furchtbare .....jetzt ist ein mittelmäßiger run mit populären Karten schon das 10 fache wert was ein goldener bei einer nicht so oft vertretenen Karte wert ist.



Aber du kannst mit 100% Sicherheit davon ausgehen das das nicht lange so bleiben wird.
Jeder wird sich auf diese Karten stürzen und dann ist es nicht mehr so einfach.
Aber das ist auch nicht der Punkt der mich persönlich stört bzw man kann sich drauf einstellen.
Das Schlimmste ist das der Basis aufgrund mangelnder Anerkennung halt schnell die Motivation genommen wird.
Und Aufgrund dem was ich oben geschrieben hab wird es auch bald mit Mainstream für die Anfänger kaum noch möglich sein Punkte zu holen .


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> die Idee ist sehr gut. Hatte so was ähnliches auch schon mal in dem Thread im HWBot Forum gepostet, aber ich glaube das wurde sanft überlesen. Diesen Vorschlag würde ich zu 100% unterstützen. Das gibt sowohl der populare Hardware die großen Punkte und verscheucht nicht die Bencher der älteren Hardware. So hätten Sie das machen sollen, ein fliessender Übergang von Rev2. zu Rev3. und nicht die Holzhammer Methode.



Habe es noch mal im HWBot Forum gepostet.


----------



## SandR+ (3. Januar 2010)

Hwbot wurde Mainstream (tauglich) gemacht...(was hatten die früher für ladezeiten) 

vlt. ist es dh.nix mehr für das xtreme publikum ???

habe auch mehr als 50% verloren...egal! ich hab nicht NUR für Hwbot gebencht...


----------



## SoF (3. Januar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich glaube es tut sich was bei HWbot, ich bekomme wieder Punkte für CF & SLi.
> 
> lg Matti



also meine werte sind gleich schlecht geblieben - 5.7 Punkte für 2 GPUs (2x4890) im 01er Global für Platz 26 oder so....einfach lächerlich ^^
Ist ja auch nix bei für LN2 extra nach Cottbus zu fahren, ein CF System startklar zu machen und den E8600 bei 6330 MHZ zu benchen...

Oder noch besser: *2.9 Punkte *für CFX aus 2x4870X2 für *46684 Punkte im 05er* oder als Abschluss meine AM3 Werte: 382k@LN2 = 8.1 Punkte (295GTX), 356k mit 2x4870X2 = 1.9 Punkte und jetzt der Knaller: 343k mit einer lumpigen 4870 = 11.7 Punkte...Karte dabei weder kalt, noch war die CPU sonderlich hoch (nur DICE)...

Der Aufwand der Ergebnisse steht doch in keinem Verhältnis mehr zu den Punkten, die man bekommt. Klar ist es einfach jetzt das zu benchen was alle benchen, da würde ich sicher genügend Punkte kriegen, aber weniger Aufwand für mehr Punkte im hwbot, weil es mehr Leute gibt, die das Benchen (50% davon nur unter Luft/Wasser, also rein Kanonenfutter) - das passt doch alles vorn und hinten nicht...


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal einige Festplatten von mir durchsucht.
Da finde ich doch einige Runs da hatte ich vorher keinen Punkt für bekommen.
Deshalb hatte ich die auch nicht eingestellt.
Jetzt habe ich bei zwei eingestellten schon schon fast 13 Punkte bekommen.
Da werde ich doch mal weiter suchen.


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2010)

Frage: Ist Reference Clock nicht in Intel/AMD unterteilt? Das ist ja ma übelst unfair...


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

Ich muss da immer so ein bissel gegen die Diskusion sprechen, da ich rev 3 grundlegend gut finde!
Das einzige was noch zu verbessern ist, ist die Punktevergabe für wenig benutze HW und für multi-GPU systeme!


MFG


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2010)

Ich finde auch, man sollte in allen GPU Kategorien für sich und das Team Punkte bekommen.


----------



## websmile (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich sehe das ich für ein SLI Ergebnis 0,1 Punkte kriege das so schnell ist das ich in einer Kategorie mit @stock schnelleren Karten, wenn ich das da hochladen würde, schon 5 bringt, dann frag ich mich schon was das mit dem Leistungsgedanken zu tun hat ich krieg für einen lausigen 1M on air als 73er 10 Punkte und für einen X1er Crossfire Bench als erster 2 weil die Karten single oft gebencht wurden aber CF keiner mit denen hinkriegt- soviel zu Skill counts


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

@websmile

Genau da liegt das Hauptprob!
Wenn man für solche schwer zu benchende HW auch eine Mindestpunktzahl von z.B.
1. Platz --10Pkt
2. Platz --8Pkt
3. Platz --7Pkt
usw.

machen würde, damit der hohe SLI/CF oder einfach der Faktor erstmal so ein Sys aufzubauen auch belohnt wird!
Das man Hardware, wo es sehr umbencht ist, auf 75point oder so anhebt finde ich genial! Aber das ich z.B als zweiter mit nem 7950 GX2 @ Quad SLi einfach mal nur 1,5 Pkt bekomme isr lächerlich!
Wenn man das ändern würde, wären die meisten zufrieden!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

Das können besteht jetzt darin sich die Hardware zu besorgen die am meisten honoriert wird.

Wenn ich morgen meiner Tochter (9J) ein Sys aufbauen würde (920er DO, RE II, Domis)ihr das dann übertakte auf einen brauchbaren Takt unter Wakü..........dann wette ich das sie mit den richtigen Karten innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehr Punkte macht wie ich das ganze letzte Jahr.

Da wird es schon ausreichen nur immer bei Populären Karten im Mittelfeld zu landen......soviel zu dem Können was jetzt noch benötigt wird.


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2010)

SoF schrieb:


> also meine werte sind gleich schlecht geblieben - 5.7 Punkte für 2 GPUs (2x4890) im 01er Global für Platz 26 oder so....einfach lächerlich ^^
> Ist ja auch nix bei für LN2 extra nach Cottbus zu fahren, ein CF System startklar zu machen und den E8600 bei 6330 MHZ zu benchen...


Puh, also für so einen lowbird Bench mehr Punkte abzudrücken halte für total übertrieben. Echt super wie ausgeglichen das Punktesystem gerade ist   (Achtung: Dieser Post strotzt vor Ironie )


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Januar 2010)

Ich 6 Punkte gesammelt mit einer etwas übertakten GTX260, Vista und einem i7 920 @ 4 Ghz der ohne HT besser läuft als mit. Wenn ich mich mal richtig ran setzten würde und Windoof XP hätte könnte ich bestimmt 10 bis 15 Punkte raushollen.


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2010)

SandR+ schrieb:


> Hwbot wurde Mainstream (tauglich) gemacht...(was hatten die früher für ladezeiten)
> 
> vlt. ist es dh.nix mehr für das xtreme publikum ???
> 
> habe auch mehr als 50% verloren...egal! ich hab nicht NUR für Hwbot gebencht...




HWBot und Mainstream waren früher 2 Sachen die ich nicht in einem Satz gesagt hätte. Heute schon -.-




SoF schrieb:


> also meine werte sind gleich schlecht geblieben - 5.7 Punkte für 2 GPUs (2x4890) im 01er Global für Platz 26 oder so....einfach lächerlich ^^
> Ist ja auch nix bei für LN2 extra nach Cottbus zu fahren, ein CF System startklar zu machen und den E8600 bei 6330 MHZ zu benchen...
> 
> Oder noch besser: *2.9 Punkte *für CFX aus 2x4870X2 für *46684 Punkte im 05er* oder als Abschluss meine AM3 Werte: 382k@LN2 = 8.1 Punkte (295GTX), 356k mit 2x4870X2 = 1.9 Punkte und jetzt der Knaller: 343k mit einer lumpigen 4870 = 11.7 Punkte...Karte dabei weder kalt, noch war die CPU sonderlich hoch (nur DICE)...
> ...



Kann dir nur zustimmen... Ich bekomme für einen Bench (3DM01) mit:
NB @ DICE
E8600 @ LN2
2x GTX 260 @ LN2
Lächerliche 6pkt -.- Vorher waren es 60 und platz 17 global. 

Und bei so einem System soll einer sagen es wäre kein Aufwand bzw. Skill. Da fällt mir ech nichts mehr ein.

Und jetzt bekomme ich mit einer GTX285 @ AIR!!! mehr Punkte im 01er. Also Bitte


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2010)

jmke schrieb:


> none of the comments made in this thread fall on deaf ears, RB & MM are looking through all replies made by those who formulated their opinion in a respectful manner. Rev3 will get a revision which will address the issues brought up by the community;
> 
> what will change exactly we can't say yet until we've seen the changes in action on the dev server;



Klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Die Frage ist nur, was geändert wird.



der8auer schrieb:


> Kann dir nur zustimmen... Ich bekomme für einen Bench (3DM01) mit:
> NB @ DICE
> E8600 @ LN2
> 2x GTX 260 @ LN2
> Lächerliche 6pkt -.- Vorher waren es 60 und platz 17 global.



Signed! Mehr Aufwand geht wohl kaum! Immer schön weiter posten im Bot Forum.
Das wird schon wieder werden!


----------



## SoF (3. Januar 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Puh, also für so einen lowbird Bench mehr Punkte abzudrücken halte für total übertrieben. Echt super wie ausgeglichen das Punktesystem gerade ist   (Achtung: Dieser Post strotzt vor Ironie )



ja, ich weiß gar nicht, was ich mich beschwere 



der8auer schrieb:


> HWBot und Mainstream waren früher 2 Sachen die ich nicht in einem Satz gesagt hätte. Heute schon -.-
> 
> Kann dir nur zustimmen... Ich bekomme für einen Bench (3DM01) mit:
> NB @ DICE
> ...



Ich hab denen mal neulich sowas wie "hwbot ist jetzt ein averagejoe-singlegpu-contest" an den latz geknallt, da war massi aber sauer auf mich  6 Punkte für das Ergebnis im 01er - mensch da bin ich froh, dass ich die 4890 unter luft gelassen hab...ist halt echt im SLI / CF(X) zum heulen was daraus gemacht wurde


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Januar 2010)

Nunja, zumindest lenken sie ein. Wenn jetzt noch das richtige geändert wird, passts ja doch.

EDIT: Das ist nice! Ich bin 18er in einem Ranking und bekomm 0,1 Punkte und der 19. bekommt 0,6
Direkt mal melden.
Mein Score: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=895769
Der andere: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=783192


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Januar 2010)

Kann mir mal jeman "grinder" übersetzen?
Mühle oder Schleifstein kann in diesem Zusammenhang


> Sure people have benched after rev. 2 before, but it's not THAT different for grinders


ja wohl kaum richtig sein.


----------



## Berserker (3. Januar 2010)

Würde es mit abgrasen oder halt Leute die nur etliche CPUs einbauen und diese nicht übertakten? und dabei Punkte sammeln übersetzen.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Januar 2010)

Also die Sammler und Jäger unter den Benchern.
OK,Danke.


----------



## Don_Dan (3. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Also die Sammler und Jäger unter den Benchern.
> OK,Danke.



Ja, grinder sind halt Leute die irre viel Hardware benchen, z.B. knopflerbruce der nur AMD testet.


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

Mein Punkte gehen im Stundentakt um 0,1 Punkt zurück . Wieso? Ist es jetzt auch nicht mehr möglich die anderen Teammitglieder zu sehen die nach dem 20 Platz kommen?


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Januar 2010)

Weil mehr und mehr Leute ihre Single-Karten rauskramen bzw. alte scores hochladen.
Das mit der Rangliste scheint so zu sein.


----------



## Don_Dan (3. Januar 2010)

Die komplette Rangliste für's Team kommt noch, genauso die Teamwertungen für die einzelnen Benchmarks, die fehlen ja auch noch.
Hat es laut Aussage von Massman leider nicht mehr in rev 3 geschafft, kommt aber noch.


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Januar 2010)

mir fehlen die kleinen pokale wenn man sein profil anguckt. jetzt muss ich immer erst die einzelnen ergebnisse anklicken. das jetzt das "show all" bei der auflistung der pokale funktioniert ist zwar schön, aber so sehe ich ja nicht sofort wo ich noch nachlegen muss


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Januar 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt auch nicht mehr möglich die anderen Teammitglieder zu sehen die nach dem 20 Platz kommen?



War schon vorher so.

Mich kotzt die Rev. 3 enorm an.
Wo bleibt der Spaß, irgendeinen 20 Jahre alten PC in einer Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion unter LN² zu setzen, und damit Punkte zu machen?
Wo bleibt die Freude, wenn man mal endlich über eBay oder wie auch immer eine seltene Karte oder CPU gekauft hat, mit der man ewig leicht gute Punkte machen kann, quasi als Abwechslung vom Benchen von eher aktueller und hart umkämpfter HW?

So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist all das Geschichte - und das stößt bitter auf.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Januar 2010)

Ich frage einfach nochmal:

Kann ich irgendwann meine Profile-Hauptseite sehen?  
(bei unser gesammten internen Top20 außer mir geht's, habe ich irgendwas gemacht )


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Januar 2010)

Die mögen dich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich frage einfach nochmal:
> 
> Kann ich irgendwann meine Profile-Hauptseite sehen?
> (bei unser gesammten internen Top20 außer mir geht's, habe ich irgendwas gemacht )



Nein, kann die auch nicht öffnen. Aber warte mal etwas. Die basteln momentan an vielen Ecken.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die mögen dich nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich frage einfach nochmal:
> 
> Kann ich irgendwann meine Profile-Hauptseite sehen?
> (bei unser gesammten internen Top20 außer mir geht's, habe ich irgendwas gemacht )



nichts zu sehen, sowohl im firefox als auch mit opera. wenn du das im hwbot thread schon gemeldet hast wird da sicherlich bald was passieren


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Zitat von Blechdesigner Beitrag anzeigen
Ich frage einfach nochmal:

Kann ich irgendwann meine Profile-Hauptseite sehen?
(bei unser gesammten internen Top20 außer mir geht's, habe ich irgendwas gemacht )

Du hast so viele Punkte, das dauert Tage bis die zusammen gezählt sind
Ich komme auch nicht bei dir rein.


----------



## SoF (4. Januar 2010)

ich werd wohl die nächsten tage mal testen was man mit einer "einfachen" 285 GTX aus dem Alltags-PC so in einem "Rundumschlag" machen kann - P55 Board hab ich liegen, i5-661er kommt die Tage und DICE hole ich, wenn die Straßen irgendwie befahrbar sind - sicherlich für mich persönlich eine richtungsweisende Session für 2010...glücklicherweise hab ich noch einen Single-GPU Pot da, wollte eigentlich was "duales" haben...


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2010)

Denke da wirst du leicht Punkte machen. Mit einer HD5870 wäre man sicher noch schnell in den Top 20 -.-


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Januar 2010)

Fand es komisch erst verlor ich 20P dan waren sie auf einmal wieder da! Bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht bei HWbot.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn du den 661 hast, kannst du ja auch mal den internen Grafikkern benchen, da wirds noch nicht viele geben und du kannst immer schön 2p pro Benchmark einfahren.


----------



## SoF (4. Januar 2010)

glaub für die gpu braucht man ein H55 board, hab aber nur ein P55 Extreme, weil ich günstig rangekommen bin 
@bauer jo mit der 5870 würd man da wahrscheinlich ganz easy oben wieder reinplatzen, was nicht wirklich passend wäre für meine aktuellen bemühungen...bin gespannt wie die 285 GTX sich macht...umbau auf DICE der 285 GTX bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, eigentlich würd ich lieber mit der 4870X2 was Richtung 05 machen, aber bringt ja nix...


----------



## Dr.House (4. Januar 2010)

@ SoF

vorher aber die GTX 285 modden natürlich  

Was macht der 32nm i5 unter Dice wohl ? 5,2 Ghz vllt ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ SoF
> 
> vorher aber die GTX 285 modden natürlich
> 
> Was macht der 32nm i5 unter Dice wohl ? 5,2 Ghz vllt ?




also was  ich bisher von LN2 ergebnissen gesehen habe, kann es auch leicht an die 6 ghz marke gehen. hab auch schon 5 ghz unter luft gesehen

aber es gibt auch cpus die ne sehr frühe BCKL wall haben(~170)

ich denk mal, das es einfach (mal wieder) glück ist^^.

@topic: habjetzt wieder 180 Punkte, zwar 15 Ounkte mehr in global, aber 50 hardware punkte verloren

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## SoF (4. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ SoF
> 
> vorher aber die GTX 285 modden natürlich
> 
> Was macht der 32nm i5 unter Dice wohl ? 5,2 Ghz vllt ?



also mit genügend voltage auf jeden Fall 5.7 GHZ 32m und 5.6 3D wenn er gut ist denke ich. Mit dem Gulfi hab ich 5.6 32m geschafft


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

Ich finds toll! Hab dadurch einige neue Punkte bekommen!


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Januar 2010)

Was nun schon wieder los da? Sind die wieder mit der Schere unterwegs und schneiden kräftig Punkte weg? 

-30 Punkte innerhalb von paar Stunden (wird da wieder was umgestellt???)


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

Bei mir sind 20 Punkte weg...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hat sich noch nichts getan, vielleicht kommts noch.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal jetzt tritt genau das ein was alle erwartet haben.
Alle holen ihre Single-Karten raus und benchen wie blöd oder laden halt noch alte screens hoch.
Ich denke das wird noch ein Weilchen dauern bis sich bis sich das ranking gefestigt hat.

BTW:
Wird eure HWbot-Signatur von alleine Aktualisiert?
Ich muß immer einen refresh meiner Signatur auf HWbot machen damit sich was ändert.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich sehe gerade das einige Karten aus dem Ranking genommen wurden (alle 0Punkte) 

Wieso, sagt aber keiner vorher 

Die Sig aktualiesiert sich glaube ich von, per ... ich weiß es nicht? (mal ist sie von alleine aktuell, mal nicht)

^^Edit: eben hat sie den wechsel von alleine gemacht


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

weitere 10 Punkte weg...

weiß einer wie das nun jetzt weitergeht?!


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Werden denn Ergebnisse bei dir geblockt oder rutscht du in den Rängen ab?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Januar 2010)

Nix(keine Veränderung), da werden einfach paar Sachen ausgenullt(gibt einfach keine Punkte) 

Sieht doch super aus KLICK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> weitere 10 Punkte weg...
> 
> weiß einer wie das nun jetzt weitergeht?!





Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Nix(keine Veränderung), da werden einfach paar Sachen ausgenullt(gibt einfach keine Punkte)
> 
> Sieht doch super aus KLICK



@mihapiha
Ich blick bei deinen Submissions eh nicht mehr durch.
Wäre etwas übersichtlicher wenn du deinen alten Eintrag editieren würdest wenn du einen besseren Score hast.
Aber ich glaube wir sollten mal schlafen gehen.
Wenn das nachher immer noch so ist kann man das immer noch melden.
Rev.3 ist halt noch ein Baby das manchmal ein wenig verstimmt ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> Aber ich glaube wir sollten mal schlafen gehen.
> Wenn das nachher immer noch so ist kann man das immer noch melden.


Ja, ich glaube das ist besser, wenn wir erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehen 

g8n an alle...(die noch wach sind)...zZz...


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Werden denn Ergebnisse bei dir geblockt oder rutscht du in den Rängen ab?



Bis jetzt habe ich circa 50 Plätze verloren, innerhalb von circa 4 Stunden, und fast 50 Punkte sind es jetzt insgesamt.

Edit:



Schnitzel schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> Ich blick bei deinen Submissions eh nicht mehr durch.
> Wäre etwas übersichtlicher wenn du deinen alten Eintrag editieren würdest wenn du einen besseren Score hast.



Habe alle (bis auf drei, die sich nicht löschen lassen) überflüssigen Resultate heraus gelöst. Sollte jetzt also etwas übersichtlicher sein.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Januar 2010)

Bei mir sind auch schon wieder 5 Punkte weg binnen 4 Std.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Nix(keine Veränderung), da werden einfach paar Sachen ausgenullt(gibt einfach keine Punkte)
> 
> Sieht doch super aus KLICK
> 
> ...


LOL, wieso bekommen denn die ersten da keine Punkte?
Ist irgendwie lachhaft.
Und ich dachte sie würden jetzt den letzten statt 0,1 null geben so wie es gut wäre.....


----------



## Turrican (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute

ein paar von euch kennen mich vielleicht. 
wollte euch nur mitteilen, dass es keinen grund zur beunruhigung gibt. der server hat derzeit ein paar probs bei der punktevergabe, es wird aber dran gearbeitet das zu fixen. 
punktemäßig wurde nichts umgestellt, also auf rev 3.1 oder so.

lg


----------



## Alriin (5. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Info, Karl. 

Hier herrscht ja fast schon hysterie. *g*


----------



## der8auer (5. Januar 2010)

Hey  Danke für die Info und willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arrgh ^^ Die Punkte sinken ziemlich schnell... Aber schön wenn ihr das behoben bekommt


----------



## Turrican (5. Januar 2010)

danke für die nette bergüßungen 

ja, die fehler sollten nun behoben sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Januar 2010)

Mensch, wenn das nicht der Frühaufsteher par excellence ist. 
Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## speddy411 (6. Januar 2010)

@Masterchief:

Deine Punkte haben durch das Update ziemlich zugenommen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir:
Willkommen im Forum...
Wollen wir mal hoffen das die fehler jetzt echt entgültig behoben sind.


----------



## Turrican (6. Januar 2010)

danke jungs 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mensch, wenn das nicht der Frühaufsteher par excellence ist.
> Willkommen im Forum!


hehe, wußte gar nicht, dass du bei pcgh auch bist.

edit: hmm, ich bin zu doof die sig richtig einzustellen


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

Du musst im Kontrollzentrum unter Benutzergruppen der HWBot Crew beitreten...
Dann sollte es klappen...


----------



## Alriin (6. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt wo wir ihn schon mal hier haben... hast Du schon mal über einen Teamwechsel nachgedacht, Karl? 

@Stephan

Also der Frühaufsteher bin schon ich!


----------



## Hollywood (6. Januar 2010)

Also meine Punkte schmelzen weiter dahin wie Schnee in der Wüste! 
In Rev2 waren es noch ca. 250. Nach der Umstellung auf Rev3 noch ca. 175.
Momentan sind es nicht einmal mehr 150... Ob sich da noch mal was ändert?
Wenn nicht, werde ich wohl doch bald mal wieder etwas arbeiten müssen....

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2010)

sie haben uns erhört HWBoints Adjustment #2: HwPoint Motivation - hwbot.org
wer das befürwortet bitte unbedingt abstimmen!!!


----------



## Hollywood (6. Januar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> sie haben uns erhört HWBoints Adjustment #2: HwPoint Motivation - hwbot.org



Hab das eben auch gelesen! Klingt doch viel besser!


----------



## speddy411 (6. Januar 2010)

Das ist das worauf ich gewartet habe...Bitte alle abstimmen die dafür sind....Bis jetzt sind wir bei über 95% dafür


----------



## SoF (6. Januar 2010)

die hwboints adjustment #2 ist sehr gut, aber diese idee mit dem wr-bonussystem geht voll daneben - würde den leuten an der spitze nur dazu verhelfen einen größeren vorsprung rauszuholen so wie das punktesystem angelegt ist (150 platz 1 und magere 20 punkte platz 10...)


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2010)

Jap, hab auch grad abgestimmt!
Stand: [21:1]

finde es echt gut


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2010)

SoF schrieb:


> die hwboints adjustment #2 ist sehr gut, aber diese idee mit dem wr-bonussystem geht voll daneben - würde den leuten an der spitze nur dazu verhelfen einen größeren vorsprung rauszuholen so wie das punktesystem angelegt ist (150 platz 1 und magere 20 punkte platz 10...)



Ja das sollte als nächstes geändert werden :/

HWBoints Adjustment #2 finde ich aber sehr gut


----------



## Alriin (6. Januar 2010)

Schritt für Schritt rücken wir einem perfekten HWbot entgegen.


----------



## Hollywood (6. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Schritt für Schritt rücken wir einem perfekten HWbot entgegen.



Ich hoffe irgendwie noch auf die Vergabe von globalen Punkten in allen GPU Kategorien, denn dann würde es auch wieder Sinn machen, MultiGPU zu nutzen....
Mal abwarten. Vielleicht wird das ja auch noch was..


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Schritt für Schritt rücken wir einem perfekten HWbot entgegen.


 
Der perfekte bot wäre, wenn wir ganz oben stehen würden

Ne, aber das ist schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wenn man die Punkte bei den Exoten anpasst!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2010)

Ich finde nur toll, dass sie nicht komplett in ihr rev3 Konzept versteift sind und auch mit sich reden lassen. Da bleibt Hoffnung  Vorallem Lippokratis wird die Regel freuen!


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Januar 2010)

Das einzige was mich an der Regel stören könnte ist, dass ich gerade meine beiden 7950 GX2 verkauft habe und somit da nicht nachlegen kann! 

PS: trotzdem würde ich die Regelung willkommen heißen!

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich finde nur toll, dass sie nicht komplett in ihr rev3 Konzept versteift sind und auch mit sich reden lassen. Da bleibt Hoffnung  Vorallem Lippokratis wird die Regel freuen!



*oh ja*, bin zwar jetzt schon fast wieder auf 600 HWPoints aber so sollte es ja fast wieder 1000 werden. hoffe ich


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> sie haben uns erhört HWBoints Adjustment #2: HwPoint Motivation - hwbot.org
> wer das befürwortet bitte unbedingt abstimmen!!!



Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: Wir stimmen doch jetzt eigentlich nur dafür, dass man z.B. als Erster gerade einmal 0,4 Punkte mehr kriegt - und das soll die große Veränderung sein? Oder steh ich mal wieder auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2010)

@Whoosaa

Ja aber als zweiter und dritter usw bekommst du signifikant mehr!

Ich z.B. habe alleine

6 Silberpokale mit je 0,1 P -> werden zu je 1,5P (+8,4 P insges.)
5 Bronzepokale mit je 0,1 P -> werden zu je 1P (+4,5P insges.)
11 Medaillen mit je 0,1 P -> werden zu je 0,8 bzw 0,6P (...)

und das sind nur exemplarisch die verhassten 0,1P-Scores...  gibt ja noch genug andere Scores, die profitieren. Hoffe, dass ich meine 300P wieder bekomme 


Mfg theLamer


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2010)

Naja, gut..
Umwerfend ist es jetzt nicht, und auf keinen Fall genauso gut wie der vorige Algorithmus, aber es ist ein Fortschritt - dann stimme ich halt auch mal dafür.


----------



## Alriin (6. Januar 2010)

@Whoosaa

Es ist wie gesagt nur ein erster Schritt. Besser jedoch als gar nichts.


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich das sehe ist adjustment #2 eingeführt? Habe so um die 30P mehr bekommen 
€: hm jetzt nicht mehr... vielleicht haben sie es nur kurzzeitig probiert oder es war ein Bug.


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich nicht. Das kommt im nächsten Update.

Hab gerade auf einer Platte die Testläufe mit einer 7900GT gefunden. Trotz miesen Läufen ca. 30 Punkte....


----------



## Semih91 (12. Januar 2010)

Wir haben nun 9951Punkte


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2010)

Wunderbar  
hab jetzt auch knapp über 360P gesamt.


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie steh ich jetzt noch mieser da. 
Hoffentlich kommen meine Radeon HD5870 und meine Vertex Turbo bald...


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Januar 2010)

Adjustement 2 ist jetzt in Kraft getreten und schwups 150 hardwarepoints mehr auf dem Konto


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

Meine Vertex Turbo ist da!


----------



## Jogibär (12. Januar 2010)

Bei mir sind es ca. 20 Punkte mehr, damit endlich wieder die 50 Punkte-Grenze übersprungen, na wenigstens etwas. Nicht mal mehr 35 P. bis zur 10.000 er Marke, das schaffen wir auch noch.


----------



## Masterwana (12. Januar 2010)

von 10,1 auf 19,5

*
<----- Post 999*


----------



## der8auer (12. Januar 2010)

Von 585 auf 622 

Top 10 haben wir bald wieder

edit: Freut mich für dich, Lippokratis


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Januar 2010)

Hmm...
Ich hab offenbar miese Scores
Hab nicht einen zehntel Punkt dazu bekommen.


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2010)

Komischerweise scheint dein Profil nicht geupdatet zu sein... da sind ja immer noch 0,1P-Medaillen-Submissions. Für Platz 5 müssen minimal 0,6 P rausspringen nach Adjustment #2.

Mfg theLamer


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 45 Hardwarepoints zurückbekommen 

Und gestern ein paar gemacht .....Global


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Januar 2010)

Scheint bei mir auch so zu sein. Ich hab auch noch Medallienscores mit 0,1Pkt.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich noch ein bughttp://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=4615


----------



## Ü50 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage.
Ich habe mir meine alte 6600GT zurück geholt. Ich möchte bei der Graka  mal eine neue Leitpaste auf tragen. Kann ich die nehmen, die ich auch für den CPU verwende? 

Ach ja, ich habe 25 HW Punkte hinzubekommen.


----------



## Hollywood (12. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage.
> Ich habe mir meine alte 6600GT zurück geholt. Ich möchte bei der Graka  mal eine neue Leitpaste auf tragen. Kann ich die nehmen, die ich auch für den CPU verwende?
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe 25 HW Punkte hinzubekommen.



Ich mach bei jeder neuen Karte den Kühler runter und tausche die Paste.
Nutze für CPU's und GPU's die MX2. 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Januar 2010)

^^Mach ich genauso  
Und damit man das auch ne Weile tun kann, immer die große Spritze nehmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: bei mir hat sich bei den Punkten nicht allzuviel verändert...


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Nutze für CPU's und GPU's die MX2.


 
Dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt


----------



## Hollywood (12. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Mache ich genauso
> Und damit man das auch ne Weile tun kann, immer die große Spritze nehmen



Ich bekomme meine von K&M geschenkt bei jedem Besuch in der Filiale!


----------



## Ü50 (12. Januar 2010)

@ Hollywood
Ich habe hier drei verschiedene rumliegen,und jetzt auch noch die Tastatur damit versaut.  (Finger nicht gewaschen)
1.) Spire SP 700    2.) Arctic Silver 5    3.) eine von Cooler Master

Ich werde mir wohl nur noch MX2 besorgen, wenn man die für beides brauchen kann.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Januar 2010)

Das Update hat mir 10 Punkte gebracht, aber dafür bin ich Teamranking einen abgerutscht 

Naja, aber es trotzdem ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!

MFG


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

Ich verwende ZM-STG2 von Zalman. Da ist bei jedem Kühler eine Spritze dabei. Und da ich ein Zalman-Freak bin und mir jeden neuen CPU-Kühler kaufe, habe ich schon ne ganze Sammlung davon. 
Für Kälte verwende ich Arctic Ceramique.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Januar 2010)

@Ü50
Die AS5 kannst du natürlich auch für GPU und CPU benutzen.
Sowie alle anderen auch,ist aber die beste aus deiner Sammlung und mit Sicherheit auf Augenhöhe mit der MX2


----------



## Ü50 (12. Januar 2010)

Erstmal danke an alle für die Info ( Leit Paste).

Jetzt kommt die nächste Frage
Ich habe so einige CPU,s bekommen, alle kann ich nicht aufzählen wie Pentium II und sowas .
Celeron 1,7 , 1,8 , 2,4 GHZ
Pentium 4   2A GHZ,  2,5 GHz. , 3,6 GHZ

Welche Sockel haben die Dinger? lohnt es sich, Mobos dafür zu besorgen?


----------



## speddy411 (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe 80% meiner Punkte (damals 93) damit gemacht...Ob sich das lohnt musst du wissen 

Um die meisten Sockel mal aufzuzählen...

Sockel 7
Sockel 462
Sockel 390
Slot 1
Sockel 775


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Januar 2010)

Mir hattt das Update ca. 5 Punkte gebracht! Kleinvieh macht auch mist


----------



## Ü50 (12. Januar 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Also ich habe 80% meiner Punkte (damals 93) damit gemacht...Ob sich das lohnt musst du wissen
> 
> Um die meisten Sockel mal aufzuzählen...
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja gut aus
Nee das tue ich mir nicht an.


----------



## speddy411 (12. Januar 2010)

Dann verkauf sie doch...Gibt immer paar Verrückte die sich das antun


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Das ist doch das schönste und entspannteste benchen überhaupt. Leider wieder es punktemäßig nicht honoriert.


----------



## speddy411 (12. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Leider wird es punktemäßig nicht honoriert.



Das mein ich ja mit antun


----------



## Semih91 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die MX3, ist die net besser als MX2?


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

Die sind beide kacke... ziemlich zäh das Zeug.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Januar 2010)

^^Die ist doch garnicht braun und zäh (zumindest die MX-2 nicht)


----------



## anselm (27. Januar 2010)

Ihr könnt ja auch mal Nivea Creme ausprobieren. 
Ich hab mit meinem Freund mal ein paar Sachen ausprobiert, unter anderem MX2 und Nivea Creme.
Bei unserem Test waren die beiden auf gleicher Stufe.
Seitdem benutze ich nur noch Nivea Creme, da die billiger ist, sich besser verteilen lässt und keinerlei Nebenwirkungen hat. 
Und ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Alriin (27. Januar 2010)

Du benutzt Nivea Creme als WLP?????!!!!?????


----------



## -_Elvis_- (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin der Kumpel 

Wir haben das ganze mit irgendnem alten Athlon und nem Aluminiumkühler getestet.
Nivea Creme, MX2, und noch ein paar andere Probanden^^
Der Testlauf mit der Nivea Creme ging ~1h
Die Temps lagen die Zeit über relativ gleichauf.

Wir werden die Tests bei Zeit mal zu Ende bringen und Online stellen ^^.

Also zum benchen sicherlich nicht schlecht^^
Für länger würd ichs mir vllt zweimal überlegen

P.S.
Elmex Gelee wird nachner halben Stunde gummiartig und die Wärmeleiteigenschaften lassen stark nach


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Januar 2010)

Bei der Nivea Creme hätte ich Angst, dass bei zu hoher Wärmeentwicklung eine Art "Schmelzwasser" entsteht und aufs Mobo läuft!

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Januar 2010)

In der PCGH wurde das vor ~2 Jahren schonmal mit diversen "Haushaltsmitteln" getestet. Ich glaube das Tomatenketchup hatte damals (mit) am besten abgeschnitten


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2010)

Na das mit der Niveacreme habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht... Geht echt ganz gut. Zahnpasta aber nicht, die trocknet aus. Im Moment nutze ich aber WLP.


----------



## Alriin (28. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Im Moment nutze ich aber WLP.



Ganz was exotisches! 

Übrigens:

Argentinian National CPU-Z Record

Als ich meine 7,2GHz (Österreichischer Rekord) gemacht habe war ich halbwegs zufrieden für den ersten LN2-Lauf. Mehr schon nicht.
Der Typ macht 6,7GHz und bekommt einen Bericht auf der Main.


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Januar 2010)

Hi Alriin,
du musst bedenken das Argentinien ein (noch) relativ unbekanntes Land in der OC Szene ist. Außerdem ist es kein Industrieland, was es auch erschwert dem Hobby zu frönen bzw. erst dorthin zu gelangen.


----------



## Alriin (28. Januar 2010)

Österreich ist natürlich die Hochburg des Overclocking!

P.S.: Wann kommst Du jetzt endlich in unser Team? *g*


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Januar 2010)

Ich meine ja nur 
Turrican ist ja z.b. kein unbekannter und Argentinien flächenmäßig (viel größer 

@p.s. im April steht ein Wechsel an bei hwbot, aber nicht zum pcghx ^^


----------



## Alriin (28. Januar 2010)

Irgendwann kommst Du schon zu uns.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2010)

Come to the dark side - we have cookies.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2010)

back to topic 

So langsam gefällt mir die Rev 3
Selbst mit einer defekten 88er fahr ich Punkte ein ...

Die Karte ist so mies da sie überhitzt und sich kaum takten läßt aber ich schätze 40-50 punkte mache ich trotzdem damit


----------



## Alriin (28. Januar 2010)

Mir fehlt die Chronik. Heute hab ich erstmals seit Rev3 einen (Bronze-)Pokal verloren und weiß natürlich jetzt nicht welcher das war. Mit der Tatsache, dass Grafikkarten-benchmarks jetzt hundertfach Punkte bringen, kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden... das ist ne Lamer-Geschichte. Und damit mein ich nicht unseren theLamer.


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Januar 2010)

Aber auch mit CPU`s kannst du einen haufen Punkte holen!


----------



## der8auer (28. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Chronik. Heute hab ich erstmals seit Rev3 einen (Bronze-)Pokal verloren und weiß natürlich jetzt nicht welcher das war. Mit der Tatsache, dass Grafikkarten-benchmarks jetzt hundertfach Punkte bringen, kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden... das ist ne Lamer-Geschichte. Und damit mein ich nicht unseren theLamer.



 Ja da hast du Recht. Es wird einige Zeit dauern bis sich das System eingependelt hat. Dann sehe ich aber kein Problem mehr darin


----------



## Alriin (28. Januar 2010)

Du kennst mich ja... ich kauf mir jetzt auch massig Mainstream-Grakas und bench die. Bringt mir und dem Team einen Haufen Punkte. Für gut empfinde ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## der8auer (28. Januar 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich benche weiterhin Karten, die wenig Punkte geben. Es geht ja schließlich nicht nur um Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2010)

Ich mache beides ....nagelneue um zu schauen wie gut die sind , mainstream um Punkte zu holen ......und alle anderen die ich kriegen kann weil ich nicht aus meiner Haut komme 

I Love Benchen


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2010)

Richtig sehe ich auch so! nur ist meine Sammlung noch net so groß wie eure^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Januar 2010)

Zwar find ich die neue Rev. noch nicht perfekt, da alte/seltene hardware nicht mehr gebencht wird und dafür mainstream noch viel mehr gebencht wird. --> konzentration auf ein paar karten/cpus.

totzdem hab ich mit gestern eine 8800 gts 640 mb gegönnt.

morgen folgt eine 8800 gts 512 oder gtx


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2010)

Jo hab auch ne 8800GT und nur beim Aquamark-Vortest wären schon 12P drin. (Einfach alles unter Luft, i7 @ 4,2 GHz)

Diesbezüglich kann ich auch nur sagen, dass es eigentlich lame ist. Aber mit meinem Nick darf ich das 



Spoiler






Alriin schrieb:


> Und damit mein ich nicht unseren theLamer.


Doch!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2010)

So ....jetzt bin ich wieder da mit meinen Hardwarepoints wo ich vor Rev 3 war ........520 

200 points in einer Woche .....man ist das jetzt einfach,vorher habe ich dafür monate gebraucht


----------



## Joker (31. Januar 2010)

Da jetzt wprime in die Anzahl der Kerne aufgeteilt wurde, könnte man doch eigentlich einfach Kerne deaktivieren und dann die CPU in z.B 1-2-3-4 Kerne benchen und 4 Ergebnisse hochladen. Weiß jemand ob das erlaubt ist, hab im Regelwerk bei HWBOT nichts dazu gefunden??


----------



## Hollywood (31. Januar 2010)

Joker schrieb:


> Da jetzt wprime in die Anzahl der Kerne aufgeteilt wurde, könnte man doch eigentlich einfach Kerne deaktivieren und dann die CPU in z.B 1-2-3-4 Kerne benchen und 4 Ergebnisse hochladen. Weiß jemand ob das erlaubt ist, hab im Regelwerk bei HWBOT nichts dazu gefunden??



Sicher kannst Du Kerne deaktivieren. 
Aber ein Quad ist ein Quad und muss in das entsprechende Ranking hochgeladen werden. 
Auch wenn Du nur einen Kern nutzt muss der Score in das 4x Ranking geladen werden. (Beispiel Quad Core)

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Joker (31. Januar 2010)

Hmm, dann versteh die Regelung bei HWBOT nicht. Ich hab z.B einen 720BE mit freigeschaltetem 4.Kern, die Ergebnisse werden dann bei HWBOT auch bei 4.Kernen aufgeführt, dann kann ich doch umgekehrt z.B.zwei Kerne deaktivieren und dann müsste das doch bei 2.Kernen aufgeführt werden, da es doch anscheinend auf die Anzahl der aktiven Kerne ankommt.


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Nein das funktioniert nicht. Bei den AMDs gibt es eine Sonderregelung bzgl. 3 und 4 Kerne. Ansonsten sind die Kategorien für die CPUs festgelegt. Ein Q6600 ist immer in der Quad-Core Kategorie. Auch wenn du nur einen Kern aktiv hast.


----------



## Joker (31. Januar 2010)

Schade, wäre auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Januar 2010)

du kannst noch oben hin die Kernanzahl ändern.
du kannst mit einem X3 sowohl im X3 wPrime antreten, als auch mit freigeschalteten X3 antreten und bekommst dafür nochmals Hardware Points. da geht natürlich auch beim PCMark05


----------

